# WIN BIG!!! with Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

In celebration of the upcoming launch of the Sir Vape Juice line we have put together a nice little prize for you vape heads. 
*How to enter:
1) Get excited 
2) Subscribe on our website www.sirvape.co.za (bottom right of our page)
3) Like this post on our facebook page www.facebook.com/sirvape
4) Comment on the facebook post (Why I love vaping?)
5) AND LASTLY BUT VERY IMPORTANT: SPREAD THE LOVE AND SHARE THIS POST ON YOUR FACEBOOK PAGE.*

Winner will be announced on 29/11/2014.(Only people that have followed the above steps will be eligible to win the prize. Names will be put into our Winner Hat software which randomly selects a winner) Good luck and get cracking and don't forget to follow the steps!!! 

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## free3dom

Very nice prize indeed...plus you're helping spread the word on vaping....two thumbs up

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Awesome!
Oh and juice... Freekin nice

So if I subscribed already, then just do the rest?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Yes no need to subscribe again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Done. Thanks for great comp guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Done, Done, Done and Done!  Nice prize!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## hyphen

entered . holding thumbs . and big toes .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

This is exciting lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman211991

With my hana always giving me trouble this would be an awesome replacement

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

I am in again  . You rock @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

Done and dusted 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzales

Done
Great initiative 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha

Great competition guys! Well done on getting the community going! We need more vendors to follow suit!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

@Sir Vape this is a awesome competition. Excellent prize and easy and simple entry .lekker lekker

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

What an awesome prize! This will make such a great kit for someone moving up from a basic setup. Well done guys

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> What an awesome prize! This will make such a great kit for @r0gue z0mbie



I think so to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Already commented but damn that box is slick awesome prize


----------



## kimbo

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks Sir Kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Thanks for all the LIKES and comments guys. It's not far off now  For those who have not entered just do it 
www.facebook.com/sirvape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

Sir Vape said:


> Thanks for all the LIKES and comments guys. It's not far off now  For those who have not entered just do it
> www.facebook.com/sirvape



/me bouncing with excitement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Done done done


----------



## Sir Vape

It's not far off now. I wonder who is gonna take the prize

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Excited!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Sir Vape said:


> It's not far off now. I wonder who is gonna take the prize



 /me grabs @Sir Vape and dance around the forum with excitement "walk like an Egyptian la la la"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Very excited!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeJedi

I cant find the post on your FB page

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

VapeJedi said:


> I cant find the post on your FB page


Same here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

It seems to be missing 

Here's the link to the one I shared... https://www.facebook.com/sirvape/ph...41828.861731883892671/900860073313185/?type=1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan

Done at last

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

@Sir Vape thank you thank you thank you! Done, done , eh done and DONEeeeeeee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

Imagine winning this setup and jooses whoohoo!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeJedi

Keeping all appendages crossed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

So Saturday is the BIG DAY!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo

/me jump up and down with exitement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Yeeeeehaaaaaa


----------



## Daniel

Mememememe


----------



## LandyMan

Daniel said:


> Mememememe


Nope. All mmiinnneeeeeee!! @Sir Vape I will pm you my address so long

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman211991

Me awesome baby warming gift gonna need it with all the sleep im losing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

Does it have to be the one on the Sir Vape wall, or can it be someone else's post?


----------



## Riaz

done done done


----------



## BigGuy

@Natheer Mallick the one on our wall so we can see who has shared it.


----------



## LandyMan

I told you its mine:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gman211991

LandyMan said:


> I told you its mine:
> View attachment 16253


We wants it.... My kid and I will battle you for it. Contest who can wake up the earliest....... Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

gman211991 said:


> We wants it.... My kid and I will battle you for it. Contest who can wake up the earliest....... Lol


I am already awake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991

Game starts 3am

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I don't sleep

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gman211991

BumbleBee said:


> I don't sleep


Neither does he. Been up since 2am and he is only 2days old imo he is the king of not sleeping lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

gman211991 said:


> Neither does he. Been up since 2am and he is only 2days old imo he is the king of not sleeping lol


I've been up since monday, I've had more practice


----------



## gman211991

BumbleBee said:


> I've been up since monday, I've had more practice


Touche. But he def wins his weight category 3.56KG thus he wins pound for pound lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

Hey hey guys thanks to Ek IS DOM (eskom) we still currently sit without electricity. As soon as we have power we will do the draw. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## jtgrey

Hope it os me ..me...me ...


----------



## BumbleBee

Let's make sure the winner works at Eishkom, he can use his prize to feed power back into the grid

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy

Okay we have power Hugo is busy setting up "Out the hat" and we will announce the winner shortly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy

BigGuy said:


> Okay we have power Hugo is busy setting up "Out the hat" and we will announce the winner shortly.


----------



## Sir Vape

CONGRATS BEN AND A BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE FOR ENTERING

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Riaz

Congrats Ben !!!!!!!

Is he on the forum? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Congrats Ben! Wooohooo what an awesome win!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Not sure if he's on here


----------



## Marzuq

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 16285
> 
> 
> CONGRATS BEN AND A BIG SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE FOR ENTERING




Lekker Ben congrats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey

I think my name is Ben ..... lol congratulations Ben

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan

GGGGRRRRRRRR . Congrats Ben!!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## VandaL

Hi guys, Ben here. Thanks sirvape I'll be through shortly to fetch my wonderful prize

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

